

Ask HN: Which is the best secure mobile messaging app? - northwest

Which secure mobile messaging app(s) do you use?<p>With regards to privacy (encryption) and security,<p>- Which one is the best?<p>- What are its pros &amp; cons?<p>So far, I know of:<p>1 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;threema.ch&#x2F;en&#x2F;<p>2 - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.myenigma.com&#x2F;<p>3 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;heml.is&#x2F;
======
A3c4a
Moxie Marlinspike's TextSecure.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.thoughtcri...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.thoughtcrime.securesms&hl=)
[https://github.com/WhisperSystems/TextSecure/](https://github.com/WhisperSystems/TextSecure/)

Pros: Open source, written by someone well established as being both competent
and trustworthy. Easy to use.

Cons: Android-only. iOS version coming out soon. Uses SMS as transport, but
will switch to data channel with release of iOS version.

------
skrowl
Have you considered running your own Mumble server? AES crypted voice and text
chat on your own server.

~~~
northwest
Thanks. I think I don't trust myself enough to handle anything crypto-related.

